# Do you press or push the button?



## LandyMan (30/12/14)

Let me first derail my own thread ... I find myself starting to move from mouth to lung to full on lung vaping. This is as a result of the Stillare with dual coils with those nice big air intakes ... like a damn jet engine  and it goes just as quickly through fuel as well.

Back to the topic at hand. I realised yesterday that I am pushing Jane's button, depressing as far as the button would allow, and in the process pressing the spring down. To prolong the life of the spring, and switch I would imagine, I now only press the button until I can feel the resistance on top of the battery.

What do the Veteran Reonauts do?


----------



## Andre (30/12/14)

Yes, just press gently. We have a rehabilitated button masher on the forum and she has broken 2 firing pins by pushing too hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Yip @LandyMan - as @Andre says, rather be more gentle

You only need to push it till the firing pin makes contact with the battery
Never push it so hard that you actually move the battery down against the spring
Take off the door and check it out. 
You only need to press lightly


----------



## LandyMan (30/12/14)

@Silver and @Andre, exactly why I changed from pushing to pressing


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/12/14)

On a side note I also prefer button tops in my Reo as it doesnt feel like I'm straining the sprung arm of the firing mechanism.


----------



## Yiannaki (30/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, just press gently. We have a rehabilitated button masher on the forum and she has broken 2 firing pins by pushing too hard.


Aaah yes! @Reonat with her god like strength!


----------



## Riddle (1/1/15)

I used to push it gently ... that is all the REO needs.


----------



## johan (1/1/15)

Wind-egg from my side: slide off the door. In a dark room press the fire button and look at the positive terminal of battery, if you see sparks, you are pressing too gentle and cause carbon buildup that will cause increased voltage drop. If you don't see any sparks you're pressing might be either good or too hard. To solve the riddle of how hard or soft you should press, apply some dielectric grease on either the battery positive terminal or on the leaf spring section that makes contact with the battery's positive terminal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/15)

johan said:


> Wind-egg from my side: slide off the door. In a dark room press the fire button and look at the positive terminal of battery, if you see sparks, you are pressing too gentle and cause carbon buildup that will cause increased voltage drop. If you don't see any sparks you're pressing might be either good or too hard. To solve the riddle of how hard or soft you should press, apply some dielectric grease on either the battery positive terminal or on the leaf spring section that makes contact with the battery's positive terminal.



Never knew that pressing too lightly can cause the sparks @johan
Thanks

I sometimes see sparks and sometimes not. 

I always thought its the way my Reo is trying to communicate with me. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Never knew that pressing too lightly can cause the sparks @johan
> Thanks
> 
> I sometimes see sparks and sometimes not.
> ...


I've just tested this now, if I press lightly there are sparks

Press a little harder, no sparks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (2/1/15)

I basically have 3 Sony VTC 4's that are useless now due to me pressing too gently.


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I basically have 3 Sony VTC 4's that are useless now due to me pressing too gently.


Why?


via iphone


----------



## MurderDoll (2/1/15)

Alex said:


> Why?
> 
> 
> via iphone




They've arched big black rings around them on the positive post. I don't have any proper soldering kits to try and save them. Also think that won't really save them, more like put a plaster over the problem.


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

That comes off easily with either Brasso and a cloth, or some 1200 grit paper.

Like @johan said, use dielectric grease all the time. Things work out much better


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (2/1/15)

Alex said:


> That comes off easily with either Brasso and a cloth, or some 1200 grit paper.
> 
> Like @johan said, use dielectric grease all the time. Things work out much better
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that sanding the terminal is a bad idea?


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

Those carbon deposits are tough as nails. Getting the sh1t off requires a mechanical method of removal. Either a metal polish or scraping/sanding. I have tried all 3, and sanding is the fastest.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Hi @johan

I have just conducted further checks on my Reos regarding sparks versus how strong or light I press.

You are right, there are more sparks when you press extremely lightly

However, I notice that there is almost always a tiny spark *when I let go, as the firing pin leaves the battery *- no matter how gentle or hard I pressed it on the way down.

I need some di-electric grease
@Alex , I know you posted that thread elsewhere - but where can we get it and what it is called?

PS - @MurderDoll - as far as I gathered, we are not to sand the gold contacts of the firing pin since it removes the gold layer. Rather to just apply a drop of grease on the firing pin and/or the positive battery terminal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @johan
> 
> I have just conducted further checks on my Reos regarding sparks versus how strong or light I press.
> 
> ...



http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dielectric-grease-vs-conductive-grease.4983/#post-111960

It's available from fuchsoil --- 7 & 8 Diesel Road, Isando • Tel: +27 (0)11 565 9600

http://www.fuchsoil.co.za/contact/

I also found another use for this stuff. The slides on my intellicharger were really beginning to piss me off because they weren't gliding smoothly, and trying to insert a battery was becoming a chore. So I used some of this magical stuff in the slides, and Bob's your uncle - glides like a swan again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## LandyMan (2/1/15)

Alex said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/dielectric-grease-vs-conductive-grease.4983/#post-111960
> 
> It's available from fuchsoil --- 7 & 8 Diesel Road, Isando • Tel: +27 (0)11 565 9600
> 
> ...



My charger has been doing that for more than a year. Definitely going to try it. Thanks @Alex


----------



## johan (2/1/15)

Other places to source dielectric grease:

Car battery replacement centers
Places like Eddies or Midas (car spare shops)

Electrical supply shops
Electronic supply shops

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Thanks for all the feedback guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------

